# Singles rolecall!



## BigWheels (Apr 27, 2013)

Are you single? Why not speak up & change it? Penpals, or people close enough to you, or someone who catches your fancy...

Just jot down what part of the world you're in (I live in Vermont) and I'm divorced (or never married). You get the idea.

Don't add your name if you're not please. It just confuses us...

Ed - 41 - New England (VT)


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 27, 2013)

Buck - 42 - Here To Fuck


----------



## tankyguy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm 32 and single from Halifax NS.
Right now I'm focusing on upgrading my income and habitation situation before I start seriously looking for love. But if the right girl came along and was cool with that... :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 28, 2013)

Tiffany - 28(for a few more days ) - Louisville, Ky


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 29, 2013)

Ed, 43 years of age, living in the quiet little town of Forney, TX. Single, never married (or even seriously involved, so far) and (like tankyguy) looking to improve my circumstances before looking too hard for love. Having a decent income and an actual home of my own would make me a much better catch, I think...


----------



## Mckee (Apr 29, 2013)

Matteo, 32 years old, from Milan, Italy.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (May 1, 2013)

Ken, 25 (almost 26), Chicago


----------



## jrmorfin (May 23, 2013)

Jonathan, single, 32 from Ogden, UT and looking for a BBW/SSBBW that loves BHM


----------



## freakyfred (May 25, 2013)

Dude you don't have to post the same picture everywhere.


----------



## Jabbauk (May 25, 2013)

Pete 35 Surrey UK single looking for a nice lady that like their fella big :wubu:


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 25, 2013)

Kenneth(ken) - 23 - St. Louis, MO(USA) - looking for a woman who appreciates a bigger man


----------



## Rathkhan (May 25, 2013)

Jayme - 36 - Mid-Michigan, and I'm looking for a woman who can appreciate me, regardless of my size. I am an active guy, one whom enjoys life and is looking to become more "outdoorsy". I love watching movies and performing on stage, though I have not performed in years.


----------



## analikesyourface (May 27, 2013)

19- 

Single and such. 

Maine. 

Awesome and such.


----------



## Greyghost (May 28, 2013)

Hey - 32 year old Single Portlandian here. 

I'm funny, I make art, I make for awesome company/conversation and I have a magnificent beard. It's won awards.

You're welcome, America.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 2, 2013)

Greyghost said:


> Hey - 32 year old Single Portlandian here.
> 
> I'm funny, I make art, I make for awesome company/conversation and I have a magnificent beard. It's won awards.
> 
> You're welcome, America.


*
you got a divorce already *


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 15, 2013)

analikesyourface said:


> 19-
> 
> Single and such.
> 
> ...



Hiya cutie :happy:


----------



## Polarbear (Jun 15, 2013)

David - 32 - Georgia, Near Atlanta
Trying to figure out what I can do with my degrees now that I am out of college.


----------



## Greyghost (Jun 16, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you got a divorce already *


A while ago.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 17, 2013)

Greyghost said:


> A while ago.



*CONGRATS!!! welcome to Single-dom*


----------



## djudex (Jun 17, 2013)

Single


----------



## hbighappy (Jun 21, 2013)

32 SoCal single dad


----------



## shandyman (Jun 24, 2013)

I am single, 30 and from the UK


----------



## dublover43 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jon - 22 - Grand Rapids, MI, been single for a long time, and would like to change that.


----------



## malefeeder (Jul 20, 2013)

20, Miami ft lauderdale area. And contrary to user name I am a feedee


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Jul 26, 2013)

Matt aka Mat aka Matthew aka Shaun aka Matticus 26-SWVA Single. I'm not trying to improve my financial situation (I'm not a bum I promise... I just closed on my house about a year ago, I just live comfortably). I'm just too busy playing The Last of Us and/or reading/watch a Game of Thrones to concern myself with love. (Seriously though someone come watch Game of Thrones with me.)


----------



## oliver141180 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oli, 32, never married, UK (Manchester)


----------



## xazavier009 (Jul 27, 2013)

24 Atlanta Never had a girlfriend


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh hey I can post in this thread now. Sup, thread? I am single now and that means I can join your ranks.

Every single person in this thread is a hot and sexy person. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. 

Except for you, sorry.

Everyone else? Hot.


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Oh hey I can post in this thread now. Sup, thread? I am single now and that means I can join your ranks.
> 
> Every single person in this thread is a hot and sexy person. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.
> 
> ...



So hot right now, so hot...


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 14, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 14, 2013)

djudex said:


> So hot right now, so hot...



You know it, man. You know it. Flaunt it and attract the woman of your dreams


----------



## BChunky (Aug 15, 2013)

Single here


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 15, 2013)

BChunky said:


> Single here



Whoa whoa whoa buddy. Two people from the same area? Great. FUCKING GREAT.

You and me have to fight in The Cage now. Two men enter and two men leave. But the things that happen in there....well...they happen.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 15, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Whoa whoa whoa buddy. Two people from the same area? Great. FUCKING GREAT.
> 
> You and me have to fight in The Cage now. Two men enter and two men leave. But the things that happen in there....well...they happen.



So...are you selling tickets?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 15, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> So...are you selling tickets?



It's free. Just look for the big cage, can't miss it.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 23, 2013)

cbc

single- 
mid sized bbw and ffa, for what it's worth.


----------



## stoneyman (Aug 23, 2013)

single here. just one of me and happy....


----------



## BouncyBelly420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Single - 23 from Scotland here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> cbc
> 
> single-
> mid sized bbw and ffa, for what it's worth.



Can't believe you're still single. Though by all accounts you can pull the single life off like a stylish motherfucker.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 28, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Can't believe you're still single. Though by all accounts you can pull the single life off like a stylish motherfucker.



Number 1 on the list, baybay.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez/24-things-single-people-are-tired-of-hearing


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Bueller? Bueller? Buel- oh, sorry, wrong role call. Lol single here.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~

I joined OKCupid for all of like three days. It was terrifying. I feel like I've completed a rite of passage now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2013)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~
> 
> I joined OKCupid for all of like three days. It was terrifying. I feel like I've completed a rite of passage now.



Lets do this.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 8, 2013)

Amy
SSBBW
Looking for a BHM
I've been in and out of relationships my whole life. I never really had a problem getting into a relationship, it's keeping on going that has been the problem. I have never been with a BHM, but I
m hoping to change that.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 8, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> "_*cbc*
> 
> single-
> mid sized bbw and ffa, for what it's worth._"


What does cbc mean? 



~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> "_I joined OKCupid *for all of like three days*. It *was* terrifying..._"


Does that mean you "un-joined?" Why?



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_Lets do this._"


Used to work for a guy who would always say that just on summoning-me to & commencing-on any sort of mostly unnecessary & involved-task where I would really be the one doing all of the heavy-lifting. In the v. same inflection as the guy on the 5-Hour energy commercial. And now, you.



AmyJo1976 said:


> "_...I've been in and out of..._"


Kind of sounds like you'e talking about prison.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> What does cbc mean?
> 
> Does that mean you "un-joined?" Why?
> 
> ...



Not going to lie, a few times it seemed like prison


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2013)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~
> 
> I joined OKCupid for all of like three days. It was terrifying. I feel like I've completed a rite of passage now.



As a male who doesn't want to be "that guy," I try not to bother people on there, which gets me nowhere since woman generally won't write men. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> As a male who doesn't want to be "that guy," I try not to bother people on there, which gets me nowhere since woman generally won't write men. It's a vicious cycle.



Not trying to be a smartass or put you down in any way, but if I were on a dating site, it wouldn't be because I was worried about being bothered. 
Just trying to give some friendly advice from the oppisite sex.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Sep 8, 2013)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Not trying to be a smartass or put you down in any way, but if I were on a dating site, it wouldn't be because I was worried about being bothered.
> Just trying to give some friendly advice from the oppisite sex.



Yeah, don't be so afraid of bothering people that you don't send any messages at all. The only messages that bother me are the outright creepy ones (usually from men or couples but sometimes women) or the one word "hey." Sometimes a message will seem nice but I'll go to the person's profile and it doesn't really seem like we'd get along. In these cases, the appropriate reaponse is NOT to spam me with further messages asking why I didn't answer. 

I haven't officially deactivated my account and I feel bad because there were a few people I was actually maybe going to meet, but with school and work starting I can't take any more pressure. I now dread opening my inbox to sort through the influx of harassment and that's really not healthy or enjoyable for me.


----------



## Boom (Sep 8, 2013)

new single guy here.
tall attractive and somewhere Between bhm and ssbhm

been lurking a while
also from Portland Oregon so it looks like that's a double cage match
Maybe soon I'll post pics and start looking for my ffa
however with all the fat guys in the world its some legit competition haha


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well after last Thursday I can now post in here!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2013)

Come to Canada. I will show you the ways of the Vancougar!


Oh man, I really did just say that. :batting:




warwagon86 said:


> Well after last Thursday I can now post in here!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 10, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Come to Canada. I will show you the ways of the Vancougar!
> 
> 
> Oh man, I really did just say that. :batting:



She's all talk! I've been trying to meet the Vancougar for like two years! I'm starting to think she's actually a middle aged man that's just trolling all of us. Winning us over with her surly Canadian-ness and then trapping is in her well telling us to put lotion on our skin.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2013)

The Vancougar is an elusive animal and only preys on men that are single.
You have not been single during your stays in my country. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She's all talk! I've been trying to meet the Vancougar for like two years! I'm starting to think she's actually a middle aged man that's just trolling all of us. Winning us over with her surly Canadian-ness and then trapping is in her well telling us to put lotion on our skin.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2013)

You know you want to.







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> telling us to put lotion on our skin.



View attachment download.jpg


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha never know where I may venture!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice. Ignore Hozay.







warwagon86 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha never know where I may venture!


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 12, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> What does cbc mean?



My initials. Tis all...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 20, 2013)

Officially single now


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 24, 2013)

single and forever alone apparently  lol


----------



## BigWheels (Sep 24, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> Ed - 41 (VT)



I am actually off the market now. I don't know if anyone on here frequents Fantasy Feeder, but there seems to be an abundance of both male & females.

I have met some fantastic people & actually hooked up with someone who makes me smile rather than cry.:wubu::wubu:

Hope this find helps more of you come off the market.


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jay here!

I'm in Rochester NY, and I've been with the same woman for over 16 years now.
So, I guess I'm not _single_-single, but my Fiancee is bisexual, and we have an open relationship, so we are both allowed to pursue intimacy with others. This certainly doesn't mean that we sleep around with every other person. We're both quite picky, and need an actual degree of chemistry, and connection to take on a mutual, or separate 'playmate'. It just works for us.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> I am actually off the market now. I don't know if anyone on here frequents Fantasy Feeder, but there seems to be an abundance of both male & females.
> 
> I have met some fantastic people & actually hooked up with someone who makes me smile rather than cry.:wubu::wubu:
> 
> Hope this find helps more of you come off the market.


*
HAPPY DANCE FOR BW....good news...my experience has been NOTHING BUT FANTASY on FF....so glad you found REALITY *


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Sep 29, 2013)

Still single and still looking for an awesome lady in the Chicago area!


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Yo idk why everyone always complains. Being single rules.


----------



## exjock (Oct 8, 2013)

Former athlete here, now fat and single!


----------



## ColeR91 (Oct 16, 2013)

22 year old from Edmonton AB, Canada. Single for a few years, occasional lurker of the forum. 

View attachment coler1.jpg


----------



## mjbmxz (Nov 9, 2013)

Like the number 1, I'm single. I'm taking applications. A nice smile and sense of humor is a plus!


----------



## edvis (Jan 1, 2014)

Eddy 44 from Tennessee


----------



## shy guy (Jan 10, 2014)

Single and looking to change that


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 14, 2014)

Name: Willie
Age: 29
Status: Single
Sex: It's been a while

I JUST WANT MY FAT PLAYED WITH... WAAAH


----------



## edvis (Jan 14, 2014)

have been for awhile, posting today at 10:40pm 1-14-14


----------



## mdecker93 (Jan 16, 2014)

Brian - 27 - Hailing from the 805 in SoCal.


----------



## bigdog208 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tom- 33- Single Baltimore,MD 

View attachment 2057_63551780940_8595_n.jpg


View attachment 428544_10151007397375941_1156667670_n.jpg


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards (Jan 25, 2014)

27 year old Australian, currently hanging out in Eastern Europe because why not? Anyone in Bulgaria want to hang out?


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2014)

IAmTheBlackWizards said:


> 27 year old Australian, currently hanging out in Eastern Europe because why not? Anyone in Bulgaria want to hang out?



But if you're a wizard can't you just use magic to make yourself a girlfriend? That just seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately it's just a music reference, I am no wizards.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Jan 29, 2014)

single here, 26 male chicago


----------



## hedonistthinker (Jan 30, 2014)

single here as well, 21, miami FL


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 1, 2014)

All the single ladies, all the single ladies! Now put yo' hands up! *does the dance poorly* lol

Lloyd, 24, Louisiana




Wait, did we just do the ASL thing from like, WAY back in the start of the Internet? lol


----------

